# Best Pressed Powder!!



## Sophia (Aug 30, 2005)

My pressed powder is almost over and I'm looking for my next HG powder! Since now I've used twice Estee Lauder's Double Matte, it's a nice powder but I want to try and another brand!! The only brand tha I've try and I won't try it again is Mac, I try Studio Fix and the powder sucks for my oily skin, I had a terrible reaction to that powder,it made my almost invisible acne more visible




!! So I'm looking for a pressed powder specially for oily skins!! What's your suggestions??


----------



## Sophia (Aug 30, 2005)

I already have Clinique's loose powder,but it's not so practical to have it in my bag!I wish we had Prescriptives here,we also don't have Stila's Sheer Color we only have Stila's Pressed Powder and I want to ask you if it's a good powder for oily skins,because I'm thinking to buy it!

Originally Posted by *Trisha* I used to use Prescriptives Virtual Matte Pressed Powder, that was pretty good, im currently using Stila Sheer Colour in Shade 2, but i think i may switch to Becca soon since i love the Loose Powder so much! x


----------



## Sophia (Aug 30, 2005)

Stila is going to release a new powder?That's cool!! From the name I can guess it's for combo skins!

Originally Posted by *Trisha* i'd wait until the new Stila powder is out! its a pressed powder and will be called something like rebalancing powder and will in 14 shades or something, out in October here x


----------



## horse_luver (Aug 30, 2005)

I use Maybelline pressed powder. It is 'shine-free' so it is made especially for oily skin.


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 30, 2005)

Honestly, loose powder is going to be best for oily skin -- my dermatologist said that all pressed powders contain oils (which can clog your pores) to pack the powder into the compact, although I have seen a few pressed powders that claim they won't clog your pores. I haven't tried them though -- I am currently using CoverGirl's Professional Loose Powder, and after trying several department store and drugstore powders, this is THE only one that keeps my very oily skin matte for a decent amount of time!


----------



## lilla (Aug 30, 2005)

Can't wait!

Originally Posted by *Trisha* yeah its gona be for combo/oily, tho all skin types can use it x


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi! I don't have oily skin but my fave powder is Clean and Clear Invisible Powder. It is sheer, absorbs shine, but doesn't leave a powdery film on my skin. It's the only one I'll use.


----------



## monniej (Aug 30, 2005)

i have combo acne prone skin and i really like physicians formula pressed powders. they're inexpensive (about $13) and don't clog my pores or cause me any irritation. beause i have brown skin i was theire bronzer as a pressed powder. they have so many formulas to choose from i'm sure you could find one that works for you. they even have a mineral makeup pressed powder. you can get it at any drugstore. good luck


----------



## kerri (Aug 30, 2005)

I have the Becca pressed powder and I find it very nice.....very fine particles. Feels luxurious!

Originally Posted by *Trisha* I used to use Prescriptives Virtual Matte Pressed Powder, that was pretty good, im currently using Stila Sheer Colour in Shade 2, but i think i may switch to Becca soon since i love the Loose Powder so much! x


----------



## FeistyFemme (Aug 31, 2005)

I know you said you had a reaction to Studiofix, but it seems to be very hit or miss with people. I didn't like it either!!



I do, however, LOVE their Blot Powder. My skin is very sensitive and breakout-prone, and I have almost used up a whole compact with no problems.


----------



## Sofia (Aug 31, 2005)

Good to hear about Stila introducing a new powder. I am currently using Stila's Pressed Powder in Dark and I'm not really liking it. I've had better results with Estee Lauder's Double Matte and Clinique's pressed powder.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 31, 2005)

Really you didn't like Stila's pressed powder? Why it's not good for oily skin?Because I was thinking to try it! Now I still use Estee Lauder's double matte and I use it for 3 years now but I want to change it! Clinique's pressed powder is it good,worth trying it?

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Good to hear about Stila introducing a new powder. I am currently using Stila's Pressed Powder in Dark and I'm not really liking it. I've had better results with Estee Lauder's Double Matte and Clinique's pressed powder.


----------



## Bhav (Aug 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *FeistyFemme* I know you said you had a reaction to Studiofix, but it seems to be very hit or miss with people. I didn't like it either!!



I do, however, LOVE their Blot Powder. My skin is very sensitive and breakout-prone, and I have almost used up a whole compact with no problems. I'm another fan of Blot Powder! I'm on compact number 2!


----------

